# Welchen Browser benutzt ihr?



## Stoned eichel (4. März 2004)

Hi @ all 

ich wusste nicht genau wohin mit diesem Thema hoffe hier bin ich richtig.
Ich wollte mal wissen welchen browser ihr so benutzt hab geguckt und dazu noch kein Voting gefunden!
Also welchen Browser benutzt ihr  ist die Frage!
Aber bitte sagt auch warum ihr ihn benutzt also mit Grund!


Ich persönlich benutze IE 6 und ab und zu Netscape 7.1 wobei ich Netscape ziemlich langsam finde.


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

ich benütze nur IE6 und gelegentlich OPERA


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. März 2004)

Siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=68244 

PS: Inzwischen benutz ich nur noch Epiphany (Mozilla in Gtk2-Verpackung) auf Linux und Firefox auf Windows.


----------



## fhr (4. März 2004)

Also, ich benutze Standartmäßig den Internet Explorer .. ganz einfach weil ich mich von Anfang an dran Gewöhnt habe... *er war einfach von Anfang an da!*  ;-) 

Mozilla und Opera find ich ziemlich langsam und auch von der Bedienung mag ich ihn nicht so....

Beim InternetExplorer achte ich aber drauf mir Regelmäßig Updates und/oder  Sicherheitspatches zu installieren ....


----------



## Stoned eichel (4. März 2004)

Ja das ist auch so ne sache ich möchte wissen welcher von denen der schenllste ist  hab gehört es soll einen neuen geben firebird oder so soll sehr schnell sein  aber sicher bin ich mir nicht ich benutze auch Netscape aber der ist sehr langsam wie ich finde am schnelssten finde ich immer noch IE


----------



## RealDragon (4. März 2004)

Ich benutze jetzt seid längeren Opera

meine Pro´s:

° finde ihn schnell
° PopUp Blocker mit drin
° Pop Up Statusleiste (ist nur dann da wenn gebraucht)
° verschiedene Skins zur Auswahl
° automatische Seiten aktualisierung (gut bei Ebay  )
° eingebauter Zoom (man kann bis zu 1000% vergrößern, was auch beim einkaufen nützlich ist.

meine Contra:
° kenne sonst nur IE und ... naja was soll ich dazu sagen


----------



## Torsoe (4. März 2004)

ich schwöre auf Mozilla Firebird...der jetzt aber nichmehr so heisst sondern seit neustem Firefox


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. März 2004)

Eine lange Zeit habe ich aus bequemlichkeit den IE 5-6 benutzt. Irgendwann ging mir ActiveX auf den Senkel. Benutzen muss ich aber alle Browser um XBrowser (Cross-Browser)-Kompatibel zu arbeiten.

Als da wären:
IE 5 u. 6
NS 4.5 / 6 / 7.x
Mozilla 1.3.1 und 1.6 und 1.7
Opera 5, 6, 7
Sun HotJava Browser

Zum surfen bevorzuge ich mittlerweile Firefox 0.8. Anfangs ist es ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wenn man den Browser als Standardbrowser im System definiert öffnet sich der Browser halt fast immer, man wird gezwungen ihn zu nutzen. Ich beginne den Browser zu lieben. Er kleiner und schneller als Mozilla, zeigt alles korrekt an und ist extrem vielseitig erweiterbar. Die Erweiterungen haben mich schließlich ganz überzeugt. Ich kann den User-Agent ändern, Tabbed Browsen (ohne mir Zusatzsoftware zu installieren wie beim IE), einen Seitencache einrichten, der die offenen Seiten speichert falls der Browser wider erwarten abstürzt. Besonders angetan haben es mir die Developertools und kleinere Gimmicks, wie Kalender, NoteIt, Elemente aus der Ansicht vorübergehend löschen (text und bilder, sowie html-teile), js-editor/debugger, Formular-Passworte im Klartext anzeigen lassen, etc.

Und mein Browser ist immer noch kleiner als die Standard IE Installation.
Oh, die Skins habe ich fast vergessen 

Egal... für Entwickler und Spielkälber ist Firefox der Browser überhaupt


----------



## dicki (4. März 2004)

Ich benutzt den IE 6 trotz das der öffters spinnt, ich kann damit umgehen, und muss net nach neuinstallation von XP wieder ein neuen Installieren


----------



## GoLLuM (4. März 2004)

Opera 7.0 und es is das Beste was es gibt. Geil is daran, das man seine Emails direkt mit Opera abrufen kann - sofern Pop3 unterstützt wird.

IE saugt doch nur & is total langsam


----------



## kurtparis (4. März 2004)

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Safari.
1.wegen seiner angenehmen Benutzeroberfläche
2.zum testen meiner Webseiten, da er den Quellencode wesentlich genauer interpretiert als IE (was in Safari funktioniert, funktioniert normalerweise auch in den andern Browsern)
3. weil er wesentlich schneller ist.
IE 5.2 benutze ich nur gelegentlich, besonders wenn ich auf eine Site gerate wo ein Fehler das korrekte erscheinungsbild einer Seite verhindert.


----------



## Tim C. (4. März 2004)

Mozilla Firebird bzw. Firefox (jeh nachdem an welchem Rechner). Mir ist nichts besseres bekannt.


----------



## Stoned eichel (5. März 2004)

*Firefox vs firebird*

@ tim da du ja mit den beiden arbeitest kannst du mir die unterschiede nennen
Ich hab den Firefox runtergeladen und bin erstaunt er ist schneller als der IE hat neue Funktionen die ich nicht kannte usw.
Aber wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Firefox und Firebird und welchen von beiden findest du schneller


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

Ich weiss nicht genau. Irgendwie ist der Firebird mir sympatischer, weil ich viele der neuen Features einfach nicht brauche und ich Alles in Allem mit dem Firebird weniger Probleme hatte.

Mehr Infos findest du hier:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/#new


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2004)

@Stoned Eichel

Da ist nur ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Browsern:
Firefox ist die neue Version von Firebird. Der Unterschied ist also alles was seit der letzten Version verbessert/grändert wurde.

Ich finde firefox richtig gut. Wegen
- Downloadanzeige
- Popupblocker auf einzelne Seiten einstellbar
- Tabs


----------



## Nowic (5. März 2004)

Opera 7 ONLY
Bester browser ever!


----------



## Windigo (6. März 2004)

Opera, 
nach einigen Schwierigkeiten mit der "Global.dat" ist er nu ziehmlich schnell.


----------



## Lost Heaven (6. März 2004)

Ich finde Opera auch ziemlich gut, aber nach einigen Problemen mit Java hab ich ihn nicht mehr benutzt. Normalerweise verwende ich IE 6.0, da es der am meisten verbreiteste Browser ist, und so ziemlich alles, WICHTIGE anzeigen kann. Lade gerade Firefox runter, werd dann gleich meine Meinung dazu kund tun.


----------



## Lost Heaven (6. März 2004)

*WOW*

Ich bins wieder.
Dieser Firefox Browser ist absolute spitze!
Für Leute die die Kompabilität ihrer Web-Site testen wollen extrem gut geeignet. Aber auch für normale User. Geschwindigkeit ist wirklich besser als im IE!
Absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Peter Bönnen (6. März 2004)

Hier läuft der Firefox mit Tabbrowser Extensions. Damit ist der Phoenix/Firebird/Firefox erst so richtig komplett .

Peter


----------



## Christian Fein (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lost Heaven _
> *Ich finde Opera auch ziemlich gut, aber nach einigen Problemen mit Java hab ich ihn nicht mehr benutzt. *



Java != JavaScript


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. März 2004)

Boah, stellst Du Dich wieder an   
Java, Javascript ....
ist doch eh alles das gleiche 

**häme-schildchen weiterreich**



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Java != JavaScript  *


----------



## steff aka sId (8. März 2004)

Ich benutz haubtsächlich Opera und gelegentlich auch IE 6


----------



## Sergo (8. März 2004)

HI 

Ich benützte den neuen "umbenannten" Mozilla Firefox bin ziemlich zufrieden,...

mfg


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. März 2004)

Benutze seit heute Abend auch den Feuerfuchs.  Hab nämlich Windows neu installiert und keine Lust mehr gehabt, hunderte von Updates herunterzuladen, um dann nicht mal in den Genuss von Tabbed Browsing zu kommen. (aber wer weiss, vielleicht kommt das ja im IE 7.0)


----------



## Gottox (9. März 2004)

I love Firefox
Was man aber bei ihm beachten sollte, er ist noch nicht final... Zum Sicheren Browsen ist W3m immernoch das non-plus-ultra...

@  Neurodeamon
Wir Webdesigner sind numal da sehr empfindlich, und die Standart-Scriptsprache in Browsern heisst verdammt nochmal JAVASCRIPT(oder JScript... Typisch Microsoft) und nicht JAVA

@ SilentWarrior
Kommt der neue Internet Explorer nicht jetzt nurnoch in Verbindung mit  dem neuen Windows, weil ja "der InternetExplorer schon perfekt ist"!


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *I love Firefox
> Was man aber bei ihm beachten sollte, er ist noch nicht final... Zum Sicheren Browsen ist W3m immernoch das non-plus-ultra...
> *


Kannst du *BITTE* aufhören solche dummen Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchte zu verbreiten?
Das mit W3M ist Heise-Niveau.



> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *@  Neurodeamon
> Wir Webdesigner sind numal da sehr empfindlich, und die Standart-Scriptsprache in Browsern heisst verdammt nochmal JAVASCRIPT(oder JScript... Typisch Microsoft) und nicht JAVA*


Jaja, *WIR* Webdesigner... Java ist nichtmal eine Scriptsprache!


----------



## Gottox (9. März 2004)

> Jaja, WIR Webdesigner... Java ist nichtmal eine Scriptsprache!


Red ich von Java? - Javascript

Tu mir bitte den gefallen, und reg dich net so künstlich über solche Sachen auf... Ich verbreite hier weder Halbwahrheiten noch Gerüchte, das ist meine persönliche Meinung... Und die Welt hat schon schlechtere Webdesigner als mich gesehen...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *
> Wir Webdesigner sind numal da sehr empfindlich, und die Standart-Scriptsprache in Browsern heisst verdammt nochmal JAVASCRIPT(oder JScript... Typisch Microsoft) und nicht JAVA
> *



Ja und wir Programmierer sind da noch viel Empfindlicher, dieses ekelhafte halbfertige Ecma Script
(ihgittigitt) mit unsere Schönen Programmiersprache für Grossrechner zu verwechseln  
*kann mann doch nicht tun, sowas* 



> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *
> @ SilentWarrior
> Kommt der neue Internet Explorer nicht jetzt nurnoch in Verbindung mit dem neuen Windows, weil ja "der InternetExplorer schon perfekt ist"!
> *



Ja perfekt lückenhaft, und perfekt Unsicher 
igittigitt


----------



## kane291 (14. Februar 2005)

http://www.Getfirefox.com 

 Der einzig wahre Browser!


----------



## Kyrius (14. Februar 2005)

Auf meinem Heimrechner: Linux - Firefox, Windows - damit gehe ich nur ins netz, wenns gar nicht anders geht - Firefox

Rechner in der Praktikumsstelle:  Firefox und ab und an IE zum auslachen.


----------



## Consti (14. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze Opera und IE (aber den eher selten!)
Kann man nicht mal ne Umfrage starten?


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2005)

Firefox, gelegentlich Opera.

Und manchmal auch den Internet Explorer, um mich zwischendurch mal wieder über seine Eigenarten lustig zu machen:
Internet Explorer
IE und CSS
news.css-technik.de: Webdesign für den IE?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2005)

Ich wollt mir vor 3 Tagen mal aus Neugierde Lynx installieren... bisher bekomm ich leider nur einen Hinweis auf ungültiges URL-Schema  :suspekt:


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du dir die URL-Syntax etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## holzoepfael (14. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze IE 6 und zwar ganz einfach asu dem Grund, dass er das Zeugs richtig anzeigt, was ich weder von Mozilla noch Opera noch Netscape behaupten kann. Auch der hauseigene von OS10, Safari, ist nicht wirklich gut.....


----------



## xxenon (14. Februar 2005)

Zum Designen / Testen:

Das volle Programm (also alles was am Markt Rang und Namen hat ^^)

Zum Browsen:

Firefox, der ist einfach genial schnell und flexibel und trotzdem sicher =))


MfG.


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2005)

Was, bitte, zeigt der Internet Explorer 6 richtig an, was die anderen Browser nicht tuen?


----------



## redlama (14. Februar 2005)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich benutze IE 6 und zwar ganz einfach asu dem Grund, dass er das Zeugs richtig anzeigt, was ich weder von Mozilla noch Opera noch Netscape behaupten kann. Auch der hauseigene von OS10, Safari, ist nicht wirklich gut.....


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der IE nicht was verkehrtes anzeigt und alle anderen richtig? :suspekt:

Ach ja: 
- auf Arbeit: IE, Netscape, Opera, Mozilla, Firefox
- privat: Firefox, IE (den aber nur zum testen)

redlama


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2005)

@Gumbo....

was ist nicht OK an :

*lynx http://www.tutorials.de/index.php*

...da meldet er mir "Unsupported URL-Scheme"


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2005)

Ich habe zwar Lynx gerade nicht installiert, doch probier mal
	
	
	



```
lynx-borland.exe http://www.example.org/
```
Sonst starte erst die Anwendung allein und gebe dort den URL ein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2005)

Ne lynx-borland.exe ist nicht dabei.
Etwas einzugeben.... dazu lässt mir das Fenster keine Zeit.... es schliesst vorher


----------



## Coranor (14. Februar 2005)

Zum Thema: Seit Firefox 1.0 draußen ist bin ich nur noch damit im Internet unterwegs. Offline benutze ich auch die anderen zum Testen meiner Designes.

offtopic:

Plötzlich scheint es also erlaubt zu sein offtopic zu gehen? Oder hat das richtige Einstellen von lynx irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun? Wegen etwas ähnlichem wurde ich und noch andere jedenfalls kürzlich von einem Mod zurecht gewiesen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne lynx-borland.exe ist nicht dabei.
> Etwas einzugeben.... dazu lässt mir das Fenster keine Zeit.... es schliesst vorher


Auf folgender Seite findest du unter "Download" einen bequemen Installer für die Lynx Win32 Binaries: http://csant.info/lynx.htm
Damit sollte nichts mehr schief gehen  

@Coranor: Da das Thema hier sowieso nicht ganz on-topic ist, und es hier auch um keine Hilfestellung bei einem Problem geht, ist eine kleine Abschweifung nicht weiter schlimm, denke ich


----------



## Coranor (14. Februar 2005)

offtopic:

Klar Mods können die Regeln so anpassen wie sie wollen. Man ich versteh Euch echt nicht mehr, manchmal besteht ihr so extrem auf Eure so ach so tollen Regeln und die kleinsten Abweicher werden schon zugemüllt und dann ist wieder alles erlaubt?

Außerdem gehts doch hier ums Prinzip, diese Problematik hätte man auch gut per PN klären können oder damit es gleich besser ist für alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben, gleich einen neuen Thread dazu im passenden Forum öffnen. Wie gesagt, ich versteh Euch echt nicht mehr bzw. eigentlich habe ich Euch noch nie verstanden und schon immer das Gefühl gehabt, dass für Euch andere Regeln gelten. Was ich sehr schade finde.

Damit ist dann wohl meine Zeit hier endgültig vorbei.


----------



## xxenon (14. Februar 2005)

Coranor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> offtopic:
> 
> Klar Mods können die Regeln so anpassen wie sie wollen. Man ich versteh Euch echt nicht mehr, manchmal besteht ihr so extrem auf Eure so ach so tollen Regeln und die kleinsten Abweicher werden schon zugemüllt und dann ist wieder alles erlaubt?
> 
> ...





Nix für ungut, aber deine Probleme hätt ich gern


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2005)

Wieauchimmer.... LYNX ist ein *Browser*, welchen ich derzeit benutze(ohne Erfolg)... und das ist ein Brauserthread.(den Tip mit dem Download werd ich gleich morgen austesten )

Was das mit einem Browserthread im HTML-Board zu tun hat? Stichwort...*Barrierefreiheit*

Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem Browser für Blinde, um zu sehen, was da überhaupt noch an Information herüberkommt. Da diese Browser anscheinend weitesgehend kostenpflichtig sind, hab ich mir erstamal den LYNX genommen.... soviel dazu.

Gerade im HTML-Board finde ich dies sehr On-Topic, und die Lösung meines Problems könnte sicher für weitere  Leute von Interesse sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2005)

Also ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab.
Ich benutz hauptsaechlich den Konqueror, ab und an Mozilla (hauptsaechlich wenn ich mal unter Windows surfe).
Auf der Arbeit hab ich Firefox drauf (also von dem schreib ich grad) und wenn ich mal wieder an meiner Webseite bastel teste ich die natuerlich auch mal mit Lynx und dem IE.


----------



## Rollo (15. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze den IE6 und hin und wieder Opera.


----------



## Kyrius (15. Februar 2005)

von wegen Blindenbrowser: Dieser liest dem User die Inhalte vor, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?

Wo wir schon beim Design in verschiedenen Browsern sind: Ist Mehraufwand-Sinn-Verhältnis gerechtfertigt, wenn ich für die verschiedenen Browser erschiedene CSS-Files anlege?

Der IE interpretiert CSS anders als z.b. Mozi.


----------



## holzoepfael (15. Februar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der IE nicht was verkehrtes anzeigt und alle anderen richtig? :suspekt:
> 
> redlama



OK redlama, von dieser Perspektive habe ich das Ganze noch nie betrachtet. Nun da kannst du recht haben. Aber für mch bleibt die Tatsache, dass dann das falsche Anzeigen des IE's besser aussieht als das richtige Anzeigen der anderen Browser (nicht firefox, denn habe ich nie getestet...)

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> von wegen Blindenbrowser: Dieser liest dem User die Inhalte vor, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


Ja....an soetwas dachte ich.

Übrigens... der Link vom Matthias hat geholfen, jetzt läuft er prima.

Ich bin recht überrascht, wie übersichtlich die Informationen da noch herüberkommen.... und das Tempo,... da kommt wohl kein anderer Browser mit


----------



## Kyrius (15. Februar 2005)

Würde mich schon interessieren, wie manche Seite für Blinde so wahrgenommen wird (google, M$, tutorials, etc).

Zum Thema: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Crazy oder anderen IE-Abkupferungen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2005)

Ich habe da bisher nur den Avant probiert.
Der besaß einige Features, welche auch dem Mozilla gut zu Gesicht stehen würden.
Bspw.:

automatisches Aktualisieren eines  Tabs in frei wählbaren Zeitabständen
speichern der Seiten in allen Tabs auf einmal
Wiederherstellung der Fenster nach einem Crash(wobei das im Mozilla etwas seltener vorkommt, als im IE)
.... der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass diese Clone auch die meisten IE-Sicherheitsrisiken in sich  bergen.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Februar 2005)

> … und das Tempo …


À propos „Tempo“: Browser speed comparisons



> Würde mich schon interessieren, wie manche Seite für Blinde so wahrgenommen wird […]


WAI Austria - Surf-Alltag mit Screen Reader (Die Autorin ist tatsächlich blind.)


Das traurige ist leider, dass manche Websites noch für den Internet Explorer (allein) entwickelt werden. Daher kann man schnell der subjektive Eindruck bekommen, dass alle anderen Browser es falsch darstellen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe da bisher nur den Avant probiert.
> Der besaß einige Features, welche auch dem Mozilla gut zu Gesicht stehen würden.
> Bspw.:
> 
> ...



Mein Güte, für alle diese gewünschten Features gibt es je eine Erweiterung!
Wo ist das Problem?
http://update.mozilla.org


----------



## holzoepfael (15. Februar 2005)

Also da soviele von Firefox schwärmen, habe ich ihn jetzt mal getestet udn muss sagen ich bin zufrieden. Er ist simpel aufgebaut, zeigt mir die Sachen gut an, ist schnell und bei der Installation übernimmt er gleich noch die Favoriten von meinem IE. Und endlich kann ich von Adobve Studio Exchange Files runterladen, was vorher mit dem IE nicht ging. Der Terroralf dachte noch es liege vielleicht an meinem Firewall, aber auf den ist anscheinend Verlass...


----------



## rampage (15. Februar 2005)

Einfach FireFox


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Güte, für alle diese gewünschten Features gibt es je eine Erweiterung!
> Wo ist das Problem?


Nun ja...es gibt halt Menschen, die haben noch andere Sachen zu tun, als in den Tiefen des Mozilla-Universums auf der Suche nach Erweiterungen zu gehen.

Abgesehen davon....
Nachdem mir bereits mehrmals beim Laden neuer Skins für Firefox und Thunderbird die kompletten Benutzereinstellungen verloren gegangen sind, lasse ich ihn jetzt lieber so wie er ist, und fummel da nicht weiter rum


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun ja...es gibt halt Menschen, die haben noch andere Sachen zu tun, als in den Tiefen des Mozilla-Universums auf der Suche nach Erweiterungen zu gehen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon....
> Nachdem mir bereits mehrmals beim Laden neuer Skins für Firefox und Thunderbird die kompletten Benutzereinstellungen verloren gegangen sind, lasse ich ihn jetzt lieber so wie er ist, und fummel da nicht weiter rum



Für (fast) jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung. Ausreden, alles Ausreden 
a) Die Tiefen des Mozilla-Universums bestehen aus zwei Websites. Die genannte und http://www.extensionsmirror.nl . Ab und zu einmal drüberschauen kriegen sogar DAU hin   
b) Es ist eigentlich unmöglich das Skins und Erweiterungen die Benutzereinstellungen verschwinden lassen. Aber egal ... selbst dafür gibt es bereits einen Problemlöser: MozBackup http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/
 ;-) 

Aber das nur nebenbei *g*


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausreden, alles Ausreden
> Ab und zu einmal drüberschauen kriegen sogar DAU hin




Verdammt...erwischt.
Im Grunde genommen hab ich noch nicht hartnäckig danach gesucht.... aber sei mal ehrlich, bei 21 Seiten mit 206 Erweiterungen... da ist nix mit schnell mal hineinschauen

Ich wollt dir den Fuchs auch nicht madig machen... ich find aber, grade die 3 genannten Sachen würden ihm in der Standardausrüstung gut stehen.... ich fand die beim Avant sehr nützlich.

Den Problemlöser für das Backup brauch ich nicht wirklich... ich hab meine Daten ja alle wiedergefunden... er hat nur neue prefs.js erstellt, welche dann alles durcheinandergewürfelt haben.
Ich mach jetzt regelmässig ne Sicherheitskopie davon, dann ist ratz fatz alles wieder in Butter.
War halt nur beim ersten mal wenig erfreulich, wenn man alle Mail-Zugangsdaten wieder zusammensuchen muss


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollt dir den Fuchs auch nicht madig machen... ich find aber, grade die 3 genannten Sachen würden ihm in der Standardausrüstung gut stehen.... ich fand die beim Avant sehr nützlich.



Hihi  Schon klar.

Die Standardausrüstung soll ja gerade nicht zuviel enthalten. Es ist alles vorhanden was man für den Anfang braucht. Und zum bequemen Surfen bzw. Mails verwalten ist ja alles vorhanden. Die kleinen Bequemlichkeiten kann man sich je nach Wunsch selbst zusammenstellen.

Erwähnenswert sind folgende Extensions die ich selbst mit vorliebe benutze:
Adblock () - der Überhammer gegen Advertisements jeglicher Art
Autohide
Download Sort
Tab Erweiterungen (dublicate tab, undo close tab, MiniT+)
Edit CSS - für Entwickler sehr nett, CSS in Echtzeit auf den Seiten die man ansurft modifizieren
FirefoxView und IEView
Googlebar und Google Pagerank
Image Toolbar - Ein sehr gutes Pendant zum IE-Toolbar das in Bildern eingeblendet wird
Image Zoom - Grafiken vergrößern oder verkleinern (z. B. mit Mausrad!)
Nuke Anything - Sichtbare Elemente ausblenden (z. B. für's werbefreie Ausdrucken)
Sage - ein newsfeed reader
Scrapbook - Seiten oder Teile von Seiten (oder auch nur markierten text) zum offline lesen speichern (sehr übersichtliche und einfache Handhabung - eine Kommentar- und Markierfunktion inclusive!)
Scribe - Speichern und Laden von Inhalten in Formularfeldern, die man gerade bearbeitet (sehr gut wenn der Browser mal abschmiert, wenn man gerade bei tutorials antwortet - oder wenn man selbst gedankenverloren das browserfenster schließt)
SessionSaver - stellt geöffnete Seiten (alle fenster / tabs) wieder her. Nach Absturz automatisch oder auch nach Wunsch!
User Agent Switcher - Hiermit kann man vorgeben jeglicher anderer Browser zu sein! Für schlechte Browserweichen, die einem ärgermachen z. B. 
Web Developer - Eine Menge Tools für Entwickler


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Februar 2005)

Zur Web Developer Extension beim Firefox... ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich jemals ohne ausgekommen bin  Zum "Debuggen" von HTML gibt es echt nichts besseres... sollte jeder Webentwickler sich zumindest mal angeschaut haben.


----------

